# No probé el café hasta no estuvo frío (no-doble)



## strix

I have been reading a Spanish novel where the author has a great liking for double negatives, but there is nothing in my Spanish grammar about the use of these: I thought they were a particular feature of good French and bad English! Here are a couple of examples:

No lo descubrió hasta que *no* lo tuvo delante del coche.

No probé el café hasta *no* estuvo frío.

I would not have expected the second "no" in each sentence: is this use of double negatives good Spanish usage, and, if so, when should it be used? Which is better Spanish, using a double negative or not in sentences like these?

(The writer writes "mainline", ordinary Spanish, not careless or bad language!)


----------



## lazarus1907

strix said:


> I have been reading a Spanish novel where the author has a great liking for double negatives, but there is nothing in my Spanish grammar about the use of these: I thought they were a particular feature of good French and bad English! Here are a couple of examples:


French is not Spanish.





strix said:


> No lo descubrió hasta que *no* lo tuvo delante del coche.
> 
> No probé el café hasta *no* estuvo frío. It is the logical thing to expect in any language.
> 
> I would not have expected the second "no" in each sentence


Why not?





strix said:


> is this use of double negatives good Spanish usage, and, if so, when should it be used? Which is better Spanish, using a double negative or not in sentences like these?


Spanish, because of historical reasons, exhibits an unusual behaviour with some particles, and this is not properly understood by foreigners.


----------



## david13

strix said:


> I have been reading a Spanish novel where the author has a great liking for double negatives, but there is nothing in my Spanish grammar about the use of these...
> 
> I would not have expected the second "no" in each sentence: is this use of double negatives good Spanish usage, and, if so, when should it be used? Which is better Spanish, using a double negative or not in sentences like these?
> 
> (The writer writes "mainline", ordinary Spanish, not careless or bad language!)



Although the double negative in Spanish is sometimes used to emphasize the negativity of a sentence, as in substandard English ("I don't know nobody), the double negative is frequently required in Spanish constructions:  "No veo nadie," while literally 'I don't see nobody" is the correct way to say 'I don't see anybody."  Similarly, "No tengo ninguno" is "I don't have any." There is a great off-site article on the double negative in Spanish here.  

Best of luck and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## strix

Although the double negative in Spanish is sometimes used to emphasize the negativity of a sentence, as in substandard English ("I don't know nobody), the double negative is frequently required in Spanish constructions: "No veo nadie," while literally 'I don't see nobody" is the correct way to say 'I don't see anybody." Similarly, "No tengo ninguno" is "I don't have any." There is a great off-site article on the double negative in Spanish here.

Thank you for that very useful and succinct reference!

In fact, I am well aware of the use of double negations in these cases, but my question actually refers specifically to the use of the double "no", to which I have found no reference in my grammar, nor have I found it in other literature or noted it in daily speech. My original question therefore still remains, exactly as I put it!

(Perhaps I'll ask my local Spanish friends...     )


----------



## SpanTeach

En inglés, ¿cómo se dice lo que escribió Gabriel García Márquez,  “Pero no suspiró hasta que no sintió salir la muela.”? No entiendo muy bien el uso de la segunda "no".


----------



## strix

_French is not Spanish._

¿So you have noted? ¡Good for you: that's a start!    

My examples, once again:

No lo descubrió hasta que *no* lo tuvo delante del coche.

No probé el café hasta *no* estuvo frío. 

_It is the logical thing to expect in any language._

Really? In French perhaps, but in English too? 

"I didn't notice him until I didn't find him in front of the car." 

"I didn't taste the coffee until it wasn't cold."

I would not have expected the second "no" in each sentence

_Why not?_

Are you being serious? Isn't that obvious?

My original, serious question still remains: is the second "no" in these specific sentences good Spanish? Is it even preferable to use them rather than not? Or could it be that their use in these sentences could be due to some French influence?


----------



## dinube

y tres negaciones si se nos tercia, por que no ? Somos expresivos!

No habia conocido nunca a nadie tan simpatico como el.


----------



## Outsider

I understand Strix's question. This particular instance of the double negative, following _hasta_, surprised me as well. Perfectly common in French, though...


----------



## lazarus1907

strix said:


> _French is not Spanish._
> 
> ¿So you have noted? ¡Good for you: that's a start!    *¡Muy gracioso! ¡Una peseta de premio!*
> 
> My examples, once again:
> 
> No lo descubrió hasta que *no* lo tuvo delante del coche.
> 
> No probé el café hasta *no* estuvo frío.
> [...]
> My original, serious question still remains: is the second "no" in these specific sentences good Spanish? Is it even preferable to use them rather than not? Or could it be that their use in these sentences could be due to some French influence?


There is no French influence here... this time. The explanation for the "apparent" double negation is fully documented and explained. I offered a brief explanation to this phenomenon in one "español solo" forum", if you're interested. However, the rule is relatively simple: Words like "nada", "nadie", "nunca", "ninguno", "jamás" and other similar ones funcion normally if they appear before the main verb, but they are treated as "something", "someone", "sometimes" etc. if they appear after the verb.


----------



## Outsider

But in this case the second negative word is not "nada", "jamás", etc. It's "no" again! That's what's unexpected.


----------



## strix

SpanTeach said:


> En inglés, ¿cómo se dice lo que escribió Gabriel García Márquez,  “Pero no suspiró hasta que no sintió salir la muela.”? No entiendo muy bien el uso de la segunda "no".



It's a bit short, and without context, but perhaps: "But he didn't sigh [with relief?] until he felt the tooth [the molar] being pulled out [getting out]." (If I saw it in context I might suggest something more elegant!)

However, this is exactly the use of the double "no" that I was asking about, so if Gabo, a Nobel Laureate, uses it, it must be right - and probably better Spanish too than omitting the second "no": any views on this, anyone?


----------



## lazarus1907

Outsider said:


> But in this case the second negative word is not "nada", "jamás", etc. It's "no" again! That's what's unexpected.


I didn't analyze this very careful, but I can see you're right: The whole negation pattern in Spanish could easily be far more complex than what we anticipated.


----------



## deliner

strix said:


> However, this is exactly the use of the double "no" that I was asking about, so if Gabo, a Nobel Laureate, uses it, it must be right - and probably better Spanish too than omitting the second "no": any views on this, anyone?


I'd like to know what would be the difference between: "No lo descubrió hasta que *no* lo tuvo delante del coche" and "No lo descubrió hasta que lo tuvo delante del coche". Like Outsider, I didn't expect the second *no* in the first sentence either, so I know where you're coming from with your question.


----------



## Outsider

In French, this is called the _"ne" explétif_, but I had never noticed it in Spanish before. We don't use it in Portuguese...


----------



## San

deliner said:


> I'd like to know what would be the difference between: "No lo descubrió hasta que *no* lo tuvo delante del coche" and "No lo descubrió hasta que lo tuvo delante del coche". Like Outsider, I didn't expect the second *no* in the first sentence either, so I know where you're coming from with your question.



There is no difference, both of them are exactly the same.


----------



## Outsider

Are both constructions used, and considered correct?


----------



## strix

San said:


> There is no difference, both of them are exactly the same.



NOW we're getting somewhere! And are they both equally good Spanish, or is one more elegant or literary or common or careless or whatever than the other? In short, do they imply any difference in style or 'literacy'?


----------



## San

Outsider said:


> In French, this is called the _"ne" explétif_, but I had never noticed it in Spanish before. We don't use it in Portuguese...



Really? It's very usual. I don't know why, but people prefer to put that "no".


----------



## Outsider

«Cuando el verbo principal va acompañado de una negación, es frecuente que se presente en la subordinada introducida por hasta que / hasta + infinitivo un *no expletivo* (superfluo)»

Search for the word "expletivo" here.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

strix said:


> I have been reading a Spanish novel where the author has a great liking for double negatives, but there is nothing in my Spanish grammar about the use of these: I thought they were a particular feature of good French and bad English! Here are a couple of examples:
> 
> No lo descubrió hasta que *no* lo tuvo delante del coche.
> 
> No probé el café hasta *que no* estuvo frío.
> 
> I would not have expected the second "no" in each sentence: is this use of double negatives good Spanish usage, and, if so, when should it be used? Which is better Spanish, using a double negative or not in sentences like these?
> 
> (The writer writes "mainline", ordinary Spanish, not careless or bad language!)


Hola:

*hasta*. *1.* [...] Es muy frecuente que, cuando la oración principal tiene sentido negativo, en la subordinada aparezca un _no_ expletivo, esto es, innecesario, como refuerzo de la negación de la oración principal:_ No se fue hasta que no llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que no llegó el juez_. Debido a lo arraigado de este uso, ha de considerarse admisible, aunque no hay que olvidar que el enunciado no necesita esta segunda negación: _No se fue hasta que llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que llegó el juez_.
DPD.


Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## strix

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Hola:
> 
> *hasta*. *1.* [...] Es muy frecuente que, cuando la oración principal tiene sentido negativo, en la subordinada aparezca un _no_ expletivo, esto es, innecesario, como refuerzo de la negación de la oración principal:_ No se fue hasta que no llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que no llegó el juez_. Debido a lo arraigado de este uso, ha de considerarse admisible, aunque no hay que olvidar que el enunciado no necesita esta segunda negación: _No se fue hasta que llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que llegó el juez_.
> DPD.
> 
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Pedro.



¡Eureca! ¡Al fin, hemos llegado! ¡Gracias a todos!


----------



## blanchrt

DEFINITELY NOT!!!!

NEVER EVER use double negatives with _*hasta*_ (unless you mean to say that the main event would occur only in case that the condition were NOT fulfilled).

This is one of the most widespread mistakes made by native Spanish speakers, whether average citizens or professionals, even by highly reputed writers like García Márquez, as SpanTeach shows in his post.

The rule of thumb is that it works like in maths: _negative + negative = positive.

_There are two ways to express this in Spanish:

a) Using *hasta que*, what means that, _until_ the moment in which the condition (eventually) _takes place_, the main event will not occur (no double negatives, unless the condition is a negative one).

b) Using *mientras*, meaning that, _while_ the condition _persists_ through time (i.e., while it is not —or it is—taking place), the main event will not occur (double negatives, or better: two negatives).

===

Proper use in your examples:

*—  No lo descubrió hasta que lo tuvo delante del coche.*
(Using double negatives here you would be expecting the subject to "stop being" in front of the car, what could actually happen in a Stephen King´s novel, but hardly in the real world).

*— No lo descubrió mientras no lo tuvo delante del coche.

*---

*—  No probé el café hasta que estuvo frío.*
(Using double negatives here you would be expecting the coffee to "get back —by itself" to its condition of either hot or not-so-cold).

*—  No probé el café mientras no estuvo frío.*

Regards


----------



## San

Realmente muchos no necesitan ni siquiera que la oración sea negativa para poner el no expletivo:

_Fomento avisa que hasta que no acaben las obras del AVE seguirá habiendo incidencias en Renfe_ (lavanguardia.es)

_La CNMV suspende cotización de Endesa hasta que no se aclaren posibles operaciones por Enel o Acciona_ (europapress.es)

_Hasta que no se solucione el conflicto será imposible acabar con la tortura_ (Gara.net)

_Sobre la reunión de Madrid, Pina explicó que “no sabíamos nada; juegan con doble baraja para minar la moral de los trabajadores, para ver si perdemos los papeles, pero eso les ha salido rotundamente mal y les seguirá saliendo mal, porque mantendremos la actividad que podamos en la industria hasta que no llegue una solución. No entendemos que se reúnan sin nosotros”. _(diariodecadiz.com)

_En esta guerra de atribuciones y máster, los ingenieros informáticos se sienten discriminados. Junto a los químicos, son los únicos cuya profesión no está regulada, por lo que piden que el nuevo Espacio Europeo remedie esta situación y se fijen las atribuciones laborales que les corresponden. El colectivo –que agrupa a 110.000 titulados– tiene claro que, hasta que no lo logren, optarán por la movilización._ (elmundo.es)


----------



## blanchrt

San said:


> Realmente muchos no necesitan ni siquiera que la oración sea negativa para poner el no expletivo:
> 
> _Fomento avisa que hasta que no acaben las obras del AVE seguirá habiendo incidencias en Renfe_ (lavanguardia.es)
> 
> _La CNMV suspende cotización de Endesa hasta que no se aclaren posibles operaciones por Enel o Acciona_ (europapress.es)
> 
> _Hasta que no se solucione el conflicto será imposible acabar con la tortura_ (Gara.net)
> 
> _Sobre la reunión de Madrid, Pina explicó que “no sabíamos nada; juegan con doble baraja para minar la moral de los trabajadores, para ver si perdemos los papeles, pero eso les ha salido rotundamente mal y les seguirá saliendo mal, porque mantendremos la actividad que podamos en la industria hasta que no llegue una solución. No entendemos que se reúnan sin nosotros”. _(diariodecadiz.com)
> 
> _En esta guerra de atribuciones y máster, los ingenieros informáticos se sienten discriminados. Junto a los químicos, son los únicos cuya profesión no está regulada, por lo que piden que el nuevo Espacio Europeo remedie esta situación y se fijen las atribuciones laborales que les corresponden. El colectivo –que agrupa a 110.000 titulados– tiene claro que, hasta que no lo logren, optarán por la movilización._ (elmundo.es)




San, como muy bien dices, ese "no" es expletivo, es decir, innecesario. La Real Academia Española de la Lengua, debido a lo arraigado de su uso, sólo llega a considerarlo "admisible".
Personalmente no me parece correcto fundamentar su admisión exclusivamente en lo arraigado de su uso, dado el significado tan opuesto que claramente supone usar una u otra forma.
Aplicando este razonamiento, ya hace tiempo que deberían estar admitidos términos como "cocreta", "amoto" o "inflacción" o expresiones como "_contra_ más" (por "cuanto más") o "_bajo_ mi punto de vista" (por "desde mi punto de vista").

Según el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, "es muy frecuente que, cuando la oración principal tiene sentido negativo, en la subordinada aparezca un _no_ expletivo, esto es, innecesario, como refuerzo de la negación de la oración principal:_ No se fue hasta que no llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que no llegó el juez_. Debido a lo arraigado de este uso, ha de considerarse admisible, aunque no hay que olvidar que el enunciado no necesita esta segunda negación: _No se fue hasta que llegó su padre; Se negó a confesar hasta que llegó el juez_.


----------



## jmx

blanchrt said:


> The rule of thumb is that it works like in maths: _negative + negative = positive._


Pero el lenguaje no es matemáticas. Siento mucho tener que informarte de que la línea de pensamiento que defiendes esta desfasada desde hace un siglo aproximadamente. Si lo que te interesa es un lenguaje perfectamente regular, pásate al esperanto o a algún otro lenguaje artificial.


----------



## Juanitoc

strix,
en el uso cotidiano es muy común esta doble negación... sin embargo lo más correcto sería no utilizarla.
Entonces cuando encuentres una doble negación de este tipo, omite el segundo "no", y allí tendrás el verdadero sentido de la frase.
Saludos

juan


----------

